# What does your Spotify wrapped look like?



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I know not everyone, or maybe even most of you, here don’t use Spotify to listen to music but for the people that do (regularly) this is the place to share it (in order to share it on TC you need to download it and then it will automatically be added to your photos, at least on iPhone, you may need to do it manually on a laptop) 


























Btw, #thatPOWER is a great song by will.i.am. and justin bieber, look past the title and listen to it. I hope you will appreciate how well it is produced, at least. And I know the top classical stuff might be all violin concertos, but trust me I listen to a lot more than just violin concertos


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The only reason Wagner is not #1 is because I don't listen to him in my car like I do Bach and Beethoven (speakers can't handle it!)


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

I listened to 53 genres of music. I am in the top 0.01% Brahms listeners. Guess I am more crazy nuts about him then I even knew. Thats 800 000 worldwide or 350 in my country.


----------

